# linking CPT codes with ICD-9 codes



## kimb (May 26, 2008)

I have several questions about linking codes. I am wanting to know if there is someone I can talk to are if there are seminars, workshops are even books that can help answer my questions about knowing how to determine what ICD-9 codes to link with the correct CPT codes. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks 

Kim Breaux


----------



## kandigrl79 (May 27, 2008)

I would think that--that would depend upon the payor.  Certain payors don't pay certain CPTs when linked with particular ICD9s.  If you notice a "pattern of denial" maybe you could contact that particular payor for more info.  In the case of Medicare, if the procedure has an LCD attached, you can consult the LCD to see what ICD9 codes are appropriate (paid) for that procedure.  Hope this helps...


----------

